# Nimi 2-5-2015



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Hit Nimi this afternoon/evening from about 1:30pm - 7:00pm. Hit the Main St side with medium minnows looking to catch some decent perch and/or crappies trying to avoid feeding the dinks. Figured if I got skunked it was ok because I was targeting big fish with bigger minnows. It was a slow start I picked up a nice perch about half hour after getting settled into my spot. Lots of fish moving on flasher anywhere from 5 foot to around 13 foot and around 5:00 the flasher looked like a Christmas tree all lit up. Caught another decent perch and missed probably half dozen hits from either getting anxious and setting hook to quick or from not paying attention. I enjoyed not playing with the kids at the nursery school and feeding them all my bait today as I targeted the upper class man. Think I may attempt it again and see what happens. Issues uploading the two pics I have if the perch so once it lets me post them I will.


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

It posted the same pic twice :-/


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

This was the first one I caught it's not huge but it's bigger than the fish sticks that I've been feeding lol


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

What is the ice like? Good clear under the snow? 

I'm planning on spending the entire day there Saturday looking for larger fish on the south end. I WILL get an ice walleye if it kills me. &#128515;


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice and fat!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice perch smokingbarrel! Thanks for Good report with pictures!


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

how many did you end up with? Just the two?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

That's a fatty! I can't find those big perch out there. I've done well on crappie but those tasty nuggets are elusive!


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Ice was a good solid 8" plus under snow. Wasn't to slushy with all the snow on top last night but come saturday that's gonna change. Be careful there is a lot of snow on the ice which means a lot of weight special when it's melting but I'm sure I will be out Saturday probably before sunrise so I can get the morning bite before afternoon slush lol I have had best luck with the big perch almost fishing on bottom. They was aggressive last night they would tap it a time or two and then just inhale it. The two pictured are all I brought above the hole but at least another six were missed. I'm still going with big minnows for big fish if the dinks come out of nursery school to eat my bait they will choke trying to swallow it lol


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

smokingbarrel said:


> ...I'm still going with big minnows for big fish if the dinks come out of nursery school to eat my bait they will choke trying to swallow it lol


That works but mostly fewer and farther between. Caught a 13" perch on a shiner thru the ice there a few years ago.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Smokingbarrel.

I have pac boots, but may wear my hip waders to stay dry.

Anyone else going out Saturday? We may have better luck if we share info while fishing.

PM if interested.

I'm starting on secondary points on the south end of the lake.


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't mind giving up quantity for quality sitting on the ice skunked in the peace an quite still beats sitting at home listening to the kids fight, dogs bark and wife with the honey do list anytime lol I guess I could always cook the dinks up like smelt and have finger food lol


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll be out there Sat. Not till about 430 tho. Taking the boss. It should be interesting. She's not a big fan of the ice, only been out on it 1 other time.


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if I will be out that late wading I mean ice fishing or not. I tried to get my boss out there I said she could pull the shanty it's only a 100 pound plus haul with all the comfort gear I take along. Or some odd reason she said I was nuts she wasn't getting on the ice.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh yeah, I'm sure she will be in a great mood when she has water up to her ankles. Lol, she's a trooper, loves fishing but trying to get her on the ice is challenging. I just hope she catches some decent fish to get her hooked!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll be hunting for eyes tomorrow myself on the south end. Did a scouting trip today with just the vex. Ice was 8"-11" everywhere I drilled, snow wasn't nearly as bad as expected, some slushy spots. Marked fish in most of the holes I drilled everywhere from 32'-4.5' depths. You'll notice the extensive staggered lines of holes. I'll be with the huge red Eskimo shanty. Willing to work and share information with others. Posted a map of my loop today on icefishohio. Dead set to try and catch some eyes! Let's get em'!


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll be out tomorrow mastercatman. Not sure where I'll start but I might try the south end in the am. I'll be with my buddy in a black frabill. Maybe see you on the ice


----------

